# fishin reel



## catslayer (Apr 5, 2004)

what is every ones faveret fishing reel? ive got a 6' 6 mediam action ugly stick rod just dont know what reel to put on it. by the way it will be used for every thing from bluegills to bass to carp and every thing in between. thanks for all opinions.....


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Is it a spinning or casting rod?


----------



## JBJ (Apr 11, 2004)

I figure you are talking about a spinning Ugly Stick. My recommendation would be a Shimano Stradic. Just in case you might mean a casting rod, I would say a Curado SF since you say medium action.

If you like using one handed cast spinning reels with a trigger, I highly recommend the Spirex. I've been using them longer than the other two mentioned. Most anglers now-a-days seem to prefer the instant anti-reverse of the Stradic.


----------



## catslayer (Apr 5, 2004)

yes it is spinning


----------



## JakeFr5150 (Apr 11, 2004)

I can think of a few decent reels to match up to that rod. I don't particularly like the Ugly Stick myself because I think it is too heavy for the kind of fishing I do, but I do like that the rod is as tough as a Two Dollar Steak - practically bullet proof. 

Good mates to that rod without breaking the bank are the reels by Gander Mountain. They have excellent spinning reels for the price and are tough as nails - excellent for around $25. The only drawback is that replacement parts and service might be hard to come by if needed. However, for that price, you'll probably just junk it if it breaks rather than repair it.

Just a step up from that would have to be the Shimano Sedona. They've recently redesigned this reel to have the features of some of its more pricey reels (Antirust Bearings, Fluidrive, etc), so its a little better than the old ones - not bad for $50. I don't know if I'd go much higher in price than that though. The Sedona should be good for just about anything. Naturally though, you can spend more....Hope this helps.

Jake


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I would go with a baitfeeder reel from Okuma, 49-79 dollar price range


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I think its hard if not impossible to use the same rod for things like 'Gills to Cats & stuff like that.

There are lots of mid priced reels if thats whats your looking for.

Do you have a price range your looking at?

For instace $up to $25. $26-$40. $40-$60. $60. +, etc....


----------



## JBJ (Apr 11, 2004)

I don't want to disagree with Jake, but I'm not too impressed with the new Sedona. They added a roller bearing and seem to have screwed up a perfectly good design in that price range. I already defected out several at work and personally would not buy one. If you do decide to get a Sedona, I would highly recommend that you check out last years model. We are selling them at GALYANS for about $10 cheaper than the newer one.


----------



## JakeFr5150 (Apr 11, 2004)

I guess I should have said that I was speaking about the old version of the Sedona. I haven't purchased the new one (and don't plan on it at this time - my old 500 and 2000 are still in excellent condition), I've only seen it in the store. Like JBJ said, Galyans has had the old ones for less for a while now - If you can find the old one its nice for the price. Didn't know about the new roller bearing, but thanks for the heads up! I'll have to take a better look at the new one next time I'm in Galyans.

Jake


----------



## redhawk fisherman (Apr 13, 2004)

Mitchell 300 Excellence is what I use for a multispecies reel, but can handle the accidental large cat or drum that hits when fishing bass or crappie.  

Redhawk


----------



## Cornhusker (Apr 16, 2004)

I am new to your group and just trying to find my way around. So if I head in the wrong direction just kind of nudge me back in line. 

I have enjoyed my Shimano Spirex for about 3 years now. I like the reel for most anything I have been catching. That would range from channel cats, carp and on to crappie and bluegill. I just stripped it down for a good cleaning and lube. It appears to be a well built reel. I particularly like the drag. 

Now for the thing I didn't like, line twist with mono line. I feel that the Spirex is much worse on line twist than say the Mitchell 300. Braided line seems to have all but solved my problem.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Welcome here Husker.

Many people like the Spriex , your not alone.


----------



## catslayer (Apr 5, 2004)

im trying to stay under 50 or 60 dollers im looking at the mitchal 300 or the sodona. oh yea i still have to check out the okuma. man ive never been this confused before


----------



## JBJ (Apr 11, 2004)

The older model Sedona has been marked down to $29.99 now. Better get in to see me quick. Sold 3 to a guy today along with a couple more. They are going fast...mostly 2000's left but there are still a couple of 1000's and a 4000.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

There are many, many very good reels in the $50.-60. range. You should ahve no problem getting one, the best advice I can give you is buy what you feel comfortable with, I always used to be a sucker for buying the reel that everyone else likes, well that wasnt always what I felt most comfortable with. Buy what you like, but you should have no problems if your wanting to spend that kind of money.


----------



## catslayer (Apr 5, 2004)

thanks to every one for your advise.i think im going to go see jbj at galyans and see what i can figure out there. again thanks for every ones advise


----------



## Gotravel (Apr 11, 2004)

The next time youre in your favorite fishing store, ask to see a Mitchell 300 and a new Sedona. Turn the handle slowly on each reel. Please compare the difference in the feel of the gears, and the smoothness of each, and you be the judge. Price is the same.


----------



## Corey (Apr 5, 2004)

As another Shimano fan I use and recommend the Symetre line. They are less pricey than the Stradics and the ones I own have lived through many seasons of hard fishing. They have changed them this season and , so far, I like the changes. They have also dropped the price from last season. I use the 2000 (old) and the 2500 (new) with 10# Fireline mainline w/ a 10# Seaguar Fluorocarbon leader and I've caught everything on them from Bluegill and Crappie to 45# Flatheads and 20#+ Stripers.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Welcome aboard Cornhusker, good to have you..I bet alot of the members remember you!


----------



## Gotravel (Apr 11, 2004)

Just a little more info on the Sedonas. Last years Sedona had 3 ball bearings and this years new modle has 4. You can tell the differance. Price runs at 50 bucks.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Welcome Husker, glad you joined us.


----------



## FishingAddict17 (Apr 21, 2004)

I have had an older Shimano Sahara, the older Sedonas, one old Symetre, and 3 new Symetres. While I feel everyone should get what they feel comfortable with as H2OMellon said, there is a reason I have so many Symetres.


----------

